# Greetings



## dcoscina (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi All.

I've just registered the other day and have posted a piece as well. I am a freelance composer with the ubiquitous day job (non music related of course). I studied music composition at York University from 1987-1990 and always had it in mind to move toward being a film composer.

In the early '90's, I had a couple opportunities to score some independant films up in Toronto but nothing really materialized until 1998 when I began working with a couple of directors on short films.

In spite of the challenges that came with those scoring assignments, I found that I was being asked to compose music that was so reserved and texture-based that I abandoned my career ideas of becoming a film composer and reconciled to write for the concert hall. Nothing big has come from that yet but I have had a couple of pieces performed. At least with the quality of sample-based computer programs like EWQLSO and Gigastudio, I can get fairly accurate demos.

Anyhow, glad to be aboard!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi Dcoscina,

A warm welcome to V.I. Control. Can't wait to hear something from ya... 

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 17, 2004)

Welcome to V.I. dcoscina - see you 'round the forums.


----------



## Trev Parks (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey there,

I studied for my MA at York back in 1994. Great place - I lived on campus and loved the fact I could drop over to the concert hall anytime after 9pm to practise all night on the steinway. I don't know if you remember Dave Kershaw or that rather weid ex-actor from Z-cars guy who ran the studio?. 

anyway, welcome!


----------



## Edgen (Nov 22, 2004)

heya! Welcome to the forum!

/j


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi and welcome here. No snow yet, huh? Lucky aren't we... :wink:


----------

